

Results of a 5k mobile app users' survey created by app developers  - andreasvourkos
http://forums.makingmoneywithandroid.com/advertising-networks/9936-guys-what-would-you-like-ask-app-users-help-create-mmwa-survey-5k-users.html

======
zissis
Spanish and Arabic speaking users pay more attention on screenshots instead of
reviews.Interesting!

------
zaoudis
Only 23% are frustrated with ads inside apps?

